# Stopover near Shepton Mallet



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of going to the Antiques Fair at Shepton Mallet and looking for either a pub or similar stopover nearby. No provision at show for visitors only stall holders. 
Any ideas please. Thanks


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

There are a few pubs in the near vicinity of the show ground that let vans park up prior to the motorhome show. I think "payment" is having a meal at the pub. I think Prestleigh Inn was one of them and the Natterjack Inn.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the pub at the Canards Grave Inn is open to all...well at least their car park is if you ask.

We stay in the East Somerset Railways car park at Cranmore. They never shut the gate and it's nice and quiet. It's worth showing an interest in the railway and then asking one of the staff if you can stopover....we have never been refused.


----------

